# I am a Forever Dog...



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

...Not an "until dog".










I was sent this today on Facebook - and I absolutely LOVE IT!

I posted it here for the people looking for new pups - not sure if it should be somewhere else!

If so, please feel free to move it!


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

This is great - I'll be sharing it on my FB page and forwarding it on to my rescue. Would be a great poster for their lobby!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Looking at the rescue threads it should be posted everywhere.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I posted that on my FB yesterday. I LOVE it. It pretty much sums it up!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

So true. I think this can go for any animal as many will only get adopted or bought and then given up after a certain amount of time.


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

This is awesome! Definitely something every dog owner should see.


----------

